# Lawn budget



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Anyone else start the year with a dedicated budget?

You start to map out your year... reel mower, sand, compost, fertilizer... then blame TLF for that damn Eley link and you blow your entire budget on a hose. Just curious if anyone else has done this and what defenses I need in place when the wife sees the bill and package.

In all seriousness; I am pumped about getting this hose. Yesterday was a pain, busted my third hose, hose reel flipped over, bent the hell out of the crank arm. Thanks for posting links to quality products.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Get 'NeverKink' hoses. Kinks are what kills hoses most of the time. I use a cheap HD hose reel.

As for budget, I try to only buy things from HD or Lowe's retail stores (not their online website), so I am kind of limited in how much spending is done seeing as there is not much 'goodies' there.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I always take my alleged budget and then triple it. Then I always go over budget. Regret all purchases.

Then use what ever the hell I bought and think "how did I get this far in life without this"? At the end of the day, it's a hobby that gives me instant results and great satisfaction with only a few hours work. After all the grass compliments from friends, family, and strangers the wife is almost accepting it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

It's a hobby like any other hobby. You can do it really cheap or very expensive. It all depends on you. I try not to spend more than 1k a year on chemicals and fertilizers


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I never used a budget. Maybe should have. But I also subscribe fully to *buy once cry once*.

Put an Eley hose reel in that category of how did I live without this?


----------



## jdbst21 (Apr 4, 2020)

I always budget -- I am cheap!
So about:
$200 for fert and other chems... this year I went over because I needed to change chem moving from cool season to warm season
$50 for mower/edging maintenance 
However, I don't really include hoses, since I don't really use them for the lawn. Even that, I would not go over $50.
I love working on my lawn and it is a great hobby. However, I always felt that if it was going to cost more than having a local company do it, then there are other hobbies I have other things I can do in the free time -- like fishing or reading on the back patio with a beer


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Rig2 said:


> I always take my alleged budget and then triple it. Then I always go over budget. Regret all purchases.
> 
> Then use what ever the hell I bought and think "how did I get this far in life without this"? At the end of the day, it's a hobby that gives me instant results and great satisfaction with only a few hours work. After all the grass compliments from friends, family, and strangers the wife is almost accepting it.


Ah, the old facility maintenance strategy, because if you don't spend it this year, you don't get it next year.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

jdbst21 said:


> I always budget -- I am cheap!
> So about:
> $200 for fert and other chems... this year I went over because I needed to change chem moving from cool season to warm season
> $50 for mower/edging maintenance
> ...


I'm about the same on maintenance/chems. I've already invested in the expensive stuff and try to take good care of it (used tractor, PAS system).

I converted some pebble to lawn this year and I get tired of paying for truckloads of dirt. At $45/yd it adds up.

Edit.. forgot about wheel barrow and echo broadcast spreader. That was another $160..

I don't know how much I'd pay for someone to take care of my 10k lawn. Gotta be more than $100/month considering I mow 3x/week.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Haven't budgeted but next year I hope to. Spent alot on chemicals this year and as I also am great about convincing myself its better to buy in bulk and buy once cry once etc i end up spending more then I planned. Like the Propiconazole I bought a few days ago. $50 for the quart and $90 for the gallon. Told myself its a no brainer to get the gallon for the cost per app. But now I've got enough for who knows how many years lol. Probably goes bad before I finish it so will cost me the same in the end lol. Bought a whole bottle of prodiamine bottle of celsius bottle of certainty etc. I am set for several years but the initial kick definitely hurts.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

It's probably a 500 dollar deal for me per season. Between granular fert, soil enhancements, fungicide, pesticide and whatever else. It adds up quick.


----------



## sandders02 (Dec 23, 2019)

CenlaLowell, yep, we should don't forget that lawn mowing it's all about hobby and everybody decides on his (her) own, how much financial resources and time would they spend on their backyard. And by the way, I could find this resource, where some articles opened my eyes on some lawn mowing problems and how to resolve them, for example what blades should I buy for wet grass, etc.


----------

